

Watch Out for Google Glasses - benwoody
http://www.thestreet.com/story/11850432/1/watch-out-for-google-glasses.html

======
xauronx
I was just shaking my head through the little bit of that that I read.

" My Google Glasses might display the social security number,"

... Is that a feature that google is rolling out? How would that information
get into your glasses?

"Public places will have to come up with new policies. "

They already have policies on recording if they're worried about it, and
people always have recording devices on their premises (cell phones).

" You can just hear the panic buttons after the first pictures from people
cheating in school or filming in the locker room are released on YouTube."

Man, that's going to be so crazy because right now I can't find ANY videos
from inside class rooms.

This article had a really good chance to talk about behavioral changes that
will take place when you feel like you're constantly being recorded. For
instance, I hate the sound of my recorded voice so when someone is around with
these, I'll probably be less outspoken. Instead, they went for sensationalist
crap like social security numbers, schools and banks.

~~~
LeeHunter
"right now I can't find ANY videos from inside class rooms."

Seriously? Then you're not looking very hard.

Actually there are many videos posted to Youtube of interactions between
students and teachers, some of whom were apparently deliberately provoked by
the students expressly for the purpose of recording and posting online.

<https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kd_cO1jZT8Q>

~~~
intopieces
The statement you quoted was sarcasm, meant to convey that the article is
proposing something not revolutionary at all.

~~~
xauronx
Yes, exactly. Forgot my <sarcasm> tags.

------
evo_9
What happens if you wear Google Glasses to a McDonalds in France? I've been
wondering this ever since I read about the assault on Steven Mann:

[http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2175062/EyeTap-
augme...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2175062/EyeTap-augmented-
reality-pioneer-Steve-Mann-assaulted-Paris-McDonalds-employees.html)

------
spiralpolitik
The article also missed the other gotcha on the books which is to sell use
someone's picture in advertising you need a model release form. So that puts
Google into somewhat murky legal water if they intend to sell advertising
based on pictures of people captured by the glasses.

And that's before the Government subpoenas the feed from the camera and turns
you into a walking CCTV. Orwell would have been so proud of Google...

~~~
mitchty
Actually i'm curious now that every car will soon have its own black box how
if this technology becomes ubiquitous what the law enforcement agencies start
asking for.

As cool as google glasses are, imagine they become "effectively needed" as a
technology. Then it becomes almost a foregone conclusion that law enforcement
will want access to it. While I can imagine bad outcomes, what about things
like alibis and so forth? We always touch on the bad uses of technology, but
for once can we approach this from the opposite direction? Along the lines of
the Russian meteorite, lots of video was captured by chance due to dashboard
cameras meant for stopping fraud. Lets imagine a society that has equal access
to everyone elses google glasses streams. While I can imagine a dystopia, I
can also imagine some rather interesting societal developments from it as
well.

I'm thinking along the lines of a short story I read a while back where
everyone had their upper vertebra removed and some tech installed that would
record everything a person saw/did literally and everyone else could know when
other people looked at their own data and when. Aka, ooh i need to call bob,
but lets see what he's up to first because I don't want to interrupt him, oh
he's with susan at a good restaurant, guess it can wait. I think this
technology could have great uses as much as it could have bad. I only expect
bad use from our government and police forces, but that is more because they
always want more access. But the converse is think about crowds, we could
start identifying agent provocateurs, and mass recording and uploading bad
acts. These are as much an agent for change in the system as they are for
oppression not?

Thoughts? I'm just rambling now and need to shut up, if you read this far I
owe you one beer. :)

~~~
nswanberg
Internet access and cell phones have become effectively needed technology, and
so far appear to have been a net benefit. The internet increased the amount of
shared data, cell phones increased the sharing and consumption (in the case of
smart phones) of data, and Glass will increase the generation of data. What
benefits can that extra data have?

Email me if you ever make it to Boulder and I will collect the beer. ;)

~~~
mitchty
Heh will do, in Raleigh atm though so no go for that area atm. :)

Was just trying to look at the idea of ubiquitous technology from the positive
side of things. I love conspiracy theories but I just get the nagging feeling
that we're over worrying about downsides to this specific situation.

------
swohns
I think this article is focused around a fundamental change of user behavior
that I don't see happening. The glass to be is a phone replacement, where the
same rules and concerns about phone usage are projected onto the glass. Are we
going to wear them in class? Do we allow students to wear earbuds in class?

------
draftable
The least they could do is get the name of the product correct.

------
iamdave
Irrelevant to the article: Why am I seeing with so much more frequency
articles with one headline, where the title bar is something completely
different?

------
scassidy
This article is beyond terrible.

------
Aco-
oh my god is this satire, i can't stop laughing

------
DrJ
time to start the side business of masks, hoodies, and face paints.

------
drivebyacct2
I'm excited about Glass but this article is atrocious. The first sentence made
my roll my eyes and groan.

~~~
taopao
Yeah, pulled straight out of a content farmer's ass.

